# Son of a &!+(#!!!



## Scuff (May 23, 2015)

Hi folks, 

So I am always careful when I park my car (avoid people carriers and cars with car seats) and the other day at the station I left my 5er parked between a brand new white range rover and brand new A5. Spaces at my local station are a bit on the tight side but I had pleanty of room to get out so seemed a safe bet. However to my dismay, when I got back after work I found a white door mark in my rear passenger door. There was a fair bit of paint transfer which came off easy enough but now I'm left with a 1-2cm vertical line which is proving more stubborn. So far I've cleaned, wiped down with IPA and had a crack by hand with some menzerma pf2200 (just what I had in my bag). 

Doesn't really seem to have helped and I was just wondering whether anyone has any thoughts on where to go next. I have a das6 but limited experience and no paint gauge and so a bit hesitant to go nuts with it and some proper heavy cut stuff.

Suffice to say I'm pretty gutted not to mention surprised that someone with such a nice range rover would show such utter disregard for someone else's car. Must have left blue paint on his door

Any input would be really gratefully received as ever

S

(P.s hopefully attached pic works as I'm on my mob)


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry for you door fella bad drivers do come in different shapes even if it's a rover a subaru driver might be more careless around his car it's depending on the way they get the money buying these stuff the easier it comes the easier it's neglected.
Do you feel the mark with your fingers ? If it's smooth try compounding with orange pad might cut it.
If you can feel it I recommend you don't wet sand as it's the only mark on door touch up would be safer for you but you can always wet sand it just VERY CAREFUL.


----------



## Scuff (May 23, 2015)

REVERSiN said:


> Sorry for you door fella bad drivers do come in different shapes even if it's a rover a subaru driver might be more careless around his car it's depending on the way they get the money buying these stuff the easier it comes the easier it's neglected.
> Do you feel the mark with your fingers ? If it's smooth try compounding with orange pad might cut it.
> If you can feel it I recommend you don't wet sand as it's the only mark on door touch up would be safer for you but you can always wet sand it just VERY CAREFUL.


Haha very true - actually I used to be a Subaru owner but that's by the by. I can feel it with my nail so am thinking maybe a smart repair might be the way forward but never had one before and don't want someone sticking 2 inches of dulux on it and ruining the whole door! I suspect that the paint has a clear coat, would a smart repairer put the clear coat back on? Is smart any good? (Appreciate this is probably the most asked question on smart repairs!)


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You'll probably find that it's 'her' car. I'm a mobile valeter, and virtually all Range Rovers I do are driven by women. I currently have a client with a 64 plate, she's had it since new and virtually every panel has a scuff or mark on it....easy come easy go for some people!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's not to deep like it catches your finger nail then with one or two more hits with polish, maybe next grade up with pad and hopefully should come out, just don't go heavy with the machine.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

If the dent is all the way to the metal, I have very similar damage to my old black A5.



The small white marks were from my GF leaning the door against the brick pillar in the car park.

Used touch up paint to fill in the chip, then after leaving it to dry for 24hrs I used 2500 and 3000 wet and dry paper to sand back the touch up paint level.



Then, using a DA and very light polish I polished out the sanding marks and was left with this.



Could still see it if you knew where to look, but I was chuffed with the results. Can use more paint and rinse and repeat if desired, but I was happy to call it quits at this point!

Just going through the same procedure with a rather nasty stone ship on my blue S5.



Panel wiped, lightly sanded with 3000 wet and dry, and applied wax around the area (used panel wipe on a cotton bud to get any wax out of the chipped area)



Pretty deep this one so have applied 2 coats today, going to sand it back when the weather is decent then probably apply another coat of base. After happy with it being level and sanded back, will apply the clear coat, sand back and then buff out any sanding marks.

Hope this helps


----------



## Scuff (May 23, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> If the dent is all the way to the metal, I have very similar damage to my old black A5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow doc that's a really impressive result. Assume the black wasnt metallic?

Would be really good to see how you get on with the sanding on the s5. Ive never even thought of wet n drying metallic as thought it wouldn't work because of the metallic flecks (that said I am relatively new to this).

Do you have a paint thickness gauge and did you just use a pen and clear coat kit from Audi or did you have paint made up?

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Scuff said:


> Wow doc that's a really impressive result. Assume the black wasnt metallic?
> 
> Would be really good to see how you get on with the sanding on the s5. Ive never even thought of wet n drying metallic as thought it wouldn't work because of the metallic flecks (that said I am relatively new to this).
> 
> ...


Nope, metallic paint. Was Phantom Black and had tonnes of fleck in it. This was it after a 2 stage polish.



The black paint was a cheap touch up bottle off eBay. Had alright results on the A5, but tried on my GF Pepper White Mini and it was a disaster...!

For the S5 I have ordered direct from the dealer. About 5x the cost..but worth it I think! I don't use the brush provided, I used a very fine artist brush. Was going to use a ****tail stick, but the chip was too big. Here is a video from Larry going into detail on the method I adopted from him.






No PDG, so working sort of blind...! Its' a 4 month old car so I know its all healthy paint, and I have a fair amount to play with. I am worried about the S5 chip being so close to the edge of the bonnet though....

You will never get it 100%. The most important thing is protection. It can look 80% though.


----------



## Scuff (May 23, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> Paint Chip Touch-up -- /DRIVE CLEAN - YouTube


Really useful video thanks! Never thought of using wax to stop the paint overflowing. Any idea why it didn't work on your gf white mini? Be interested to see your thread on the s5 repair if you have one.

Thanks again buddy


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

brilliant video that:thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Scuff said:


> Really useful video thanks! Never thought of using wax to stop the paint overflowing. Any idea why it didn't work on your gf white mini? Be interested to see your thread on the s5 repair if you have one.
> 
> Thanks again buddy


Think it was just cheap paint. Very watery. Must of got lucky with the one for my my A5.

Yup will make a thread when I finish the repair


----------

